# Which rotary polisher



## big dave 666

Hi Mike hope you're well..

I'm in the market for a new rotary polisher and wondering if you could advise which may best suit my needs, from my shortlist. 

I have narrowed it down to the Flex PE14 or the new Rupes LH19E

Said machine would be mainly used for paint correction but would also need to carry out jewelling duties on the odd occasion. 

Any advice greatly appreciated 

All the best, and thanks for your time 

Dave


----------

